# Hot milf training



## theBIGness (Feb 27, 2011)

YouTube - Veronica pumping up her biceps at Gold's @ Pink Ivory






YouTube Video


----------



## Built (Feb 27, 2011)

I just made my husband promise to kill me if I ever look like that.


----------



## theBIGness (Feb 27, 2011)

Built said:


> I just made my husband promise to kill me if I ever look like that.



you did the right thing


----------



## Built (Feb 27, 2011)

He's laughing over my shoulder.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 27, 2011)

Built said:


> I just made my husband promise to kill me if I ever look like that.



  Tell him we will help !   Yuck !


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 27, 2011)

Built said:


> He's laughing over my shoulder.




Show him this ! 


<a href="http://www.crazyshit.com/cnt/medias/27603-capri-cavalli-gets-fucked-in-her-gym"><img src="http://www.crazyshit.com/images/thumbs/2011/02/27603.jpg.jpg" border="1" alt="Capri Cavalli Gets Fucked In Her Gym"></a>


----------



## x~factor (Feb 27, 2011)

Love the comments on You Tube. It must be the same person posting, "WOW".


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 27, 2011)

Somebody email this "thing" and tell her to have a fuckin meal every once in a while.  She looks old enough, maybe meals on wheels will take her under their wing.

Edit***  Its like a car crash.  I had to go back and watch some of the other videos and Im not 100% convinced its not a dude.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

So I'm still waiting on the hot milf part.

That bitch looks like a tweaker. 

Someone post up some gym porn to bring this thread back. I'd like to LHJO sometime today.


----------



## Built (Feb 27, 2011)

Try Retlaw's link.


----------



## theBIGness (Feb 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> So I'm still waiting on the hot milf part.
> 
> That bitch looks like a tweaker.
> 
> Someone post up some gym porn to bring this thread back. I'd like to LHJO sometime today.



i meant nasty old gilntf (granny id like not to fu@k)


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 27, 2011)

Built said:


> Try Retlaw's link.


 

I will never click on any link that retlaw posts up.... Fool me once....

If I want to see a big cock, I'll just look down.


----------



## stan69 (Feb 27, 2011)

holy shit.......im scarred for life.............


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 27, 2011)

Built said:


> Try Retlaw's link.




Someone post my link ! Im retarded !


----------



## Tesla (Feb 27, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Someone post my link ! Im retarded !


 

Capri Cavalli Gets Fucked In Her Gym - Free Porn - porn.crazyshit.com








GICH!!


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 27, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Capri Cavalli Gets Fucked In Her Gym - Free Porn - porn.crazyshit.com
> 
> 
> GICH!!




Your top shelf dog !


----------



## vortrit (Feb 27, 2011)

Ewwww!


----------



## cityboy21 (Feb 27, 2011)

She looks like the perverted old guy on Family Guy when he was dreaming he was married to Chris and the old guy was in drag. Yikes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2011)

Built said:


> I just made my husband promise to kill me if I ever look like that.


 
We've never seen your face M


----------



## vortrit (Feb 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> We've never seen your face M


----------



## Built (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's one from a couple of years ago. My hair's longer now.


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Show him this !
> 
> 
> <a href="http://www.crazyshit.com/cnt/medias/27603-capri-cavalli-gets-fucked-in-her-gym"><img src="http://www.crazyshit.com/images/thumbs/2011/02/27603.jpg.jpg" border="1" alt="Capri Cavalli Gets Fucked In Her Gym"></a>



"toned and boned"... lmao!!  I never seen the equipment put to such good use!!!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2011)

Built said:


> Here's one from a couple of years ago. My hair's longer now.



Very nice!!!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2011)

Kudos for that lady in the youtube video for keeping up her body... but, what's up with all that eye shadow?


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 27, 2011)

Built said:


> Here's one from a couple of years ago. My hair's longer now.




 GOD DAMM !   LOL


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2011)

Built said:


> Here's one from a couple of years ago. My hair's longer now.


 
thank God for that, you are bloody Gorgeous darl


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2011)

I like that pic of you Built!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2011)

Capri Cavalli Gets Fucked In Her Gym - Free Porn - porn.crazyshit.com

standard porn, average looking girl. nothing special


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2011)

Built said:


> Here's one from a couple of years ago. My hair's longer now.




you guys are slow. i've had this picture for a long time and i know her hair's not all that's different.


----------



## Built (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow - just heading off to train and I read this thread. Thank you for the nice comments. 

I've got to get some more current pix up. I'll try to cut up properly this summer, paint up and get some shots done. I think I was forty three in that shot. I'll be forty eight in June - I'm a little more muscular now, just a little bigger, maybe 7 or 8 more pounds lean mass and about the same in fat, so it shouldn't take me too long to drop that.

Little Wing, your image collection is unparalleled. I am honoured to be in that collection. 

I think! LOL!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2011)

you're in a folder called inspiration. we should all look so good.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2011)

Built said:


> Wow - just heading off to train and I read this thread. Thank you for the nice comments.
> 
> I've got to get some more current pix up. I'll try to cut up properly this summer, paint up and get some shots done. I think I was forty three in that shot. _I'll be forty eight in June_ - I'm a little more muscular now, just a little bigger, maybe 7 or 8 more pounds lean mass and about the same in fat, so it shouldn't take me too long to drop that.
> 
> ...


 

holy shit, I just have to see this!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 28, 2011)

Built is my  girl.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 28, 2011)

Built said:


> Here's one from a couple of years ago. My hair's longer now.



Wow, girl, your a beauty.


----------



## ATyler (Feb 28, 2011)

Whats with the MILF in training looks more to me like a wanna be GILF in training


----------



## Realtalk (Mar 2, 2011)

Yuck


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

a part


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

of me


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

just died


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

x| haha


----------

